# Junge Goldfische überwintern



## drulihorn (27. Okt. 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe den Teich samt Goldfischen vom Vorbesitzer meines Hauses übernommen. Die ließen sich zum Glück problemlos halten, starben aber über die Jahre weg. Daher habe ich letztes Jahr dem letzten Überlebenden wieder Gesellschaft verschafft. Mit dem Erfolg, dass ich jetzt drei fingerlange Jungfische im Teich habe.

Muss man für die Jungtiere im Winter irgendetwas Besonderes tun? Sonst lasse ich eigentlich nur einen kleinen Luftsprudler laufen, damit der Teich nicht ganz zufriert?

Gruss

Uli


----------



## jochen (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Junge Goldfische überwintern*

Hallo Uli,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Für deine jungen Goldis brauchst du keine "extra Sachen" unternehmen.

Stelle doch deinen Teich mit ein paar Bildern vor.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinen Teich,
und hier im Forum.


----------



## Hawk0210 (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Junge Goldfische überwintern*

Nabend Uli!!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im forum und viel spaß!!!


----------

